# Protein Requirements for Strength and Power Athletes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Possibly one of the longest standing debates in sports nutrition (not that people don’t argue about stuff constantly) is over protein requirements for athletes. Traditionally, there have been two primary and opposing views to this topic.In the first camp are mainstream nutrition types, usually registered dieticians who maintain that the RDA for protein is sufficient [...]

*Read More...*


----------

